# Oliver:"Gold'N Sunset"



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

#1


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

you can have a gallery - super nice picture - I love his head, his focus and the background
- LND


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful photo


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

#2


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I love your photos! Your handsome boy certainly helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RDT (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, great images and a perfect dog!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Oliver enjoys and knows how to post in front of a camera. He is a handsome model


----------



## Wish4Goldens (Dec 7, 2012)

Gorgeous pics.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome light (and fill) especially in #1. Very nice!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Spot on composure & metering of the backlight of an even more Beautiful Golden...!!! Very well done.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a pleasure to view your beautiful photographs. They always give me something to aspire too...very, very nice.

Pete


----------



## Blackberie (Dec 13, 2012)

he is so adorable


----------

